# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Классификатор банков new 2017!

## Pic_nic

Где скачать актуальный классификатор банков? для 1с Комплексная 2.2 нет возможности обновится без подключения к ИТС: https://yadi.sk/i/hbF7JxxJ3Leapf

...или может есть у кого сам диск ИТС?

----------


## zhenya17

Тот же вопрос. Поделитесь классификатор с ИТС, пожалуйста. 1С убрали функционал для обновления с РосБизнесКонсалтинга :(

----------

berejok (29.09.2017)

----------


## zhenya17

Нашла решение!
Нажимаете Все функции - Константы - Использовать альтернативный сервер для загрузки классификатора банков.
После этого открываете справочник "Банки", нажимаете "Загрузить классификатор", выбираете "Из интернета" - и загрузка проходит. Наверное, с РБК... по крайней мере, сайт у меня даже не спросили.

----------

ar_arov (26.05.2018), bav-alex (16.10.2017), berejok (29.09.2017), dandy-010 (22.02.2018), elaine (07.11.2017), kormira (09.11.2017), Nataliam (27.01.2018), Natutya (31.10.2017), Pic_nic (10.08.2017), saylife (06.10.2017), veras.buhgalte (27.12.2017), verbor (16.11.2018), Vitel (20.12.2017), Zultan (08.08.2017), Бонифация (31.05.2018)

----------


## berejok

Подскажите где найти эти Все функции, пожалуйста.. (((  И в справочниках у меня нет Банка

----------


## berejok

СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  НАШЛА И СДЕЛАЛА

----------


## kormira

Спасибо, получилось

----------


## zhenya17

> Подскажите где найти эти Все функции, пожалуйста.. (((  И в справочниках у меня нет Банка


Если у Вас нет в меню пункта "Все функции", то его нужно включить в настройках. См. скриншот.
Безымянный.jpg

----------

ar_arov (26.05.2018), Nataliam (27.01.2018), Vitel (20.12.2017), Агриппина (29.03.2018)

----------


## vatjutov

Спасибо огромное!   работает
такие пляски с бубном  :)

----------


## Vitel

Спасибо. Помогло. "Все функции"  (стрелка в верхнем левом углу)

----------


## Ania13

Где скачать актуальный классификатор банков? Очень срочно!!

----------


## Fltr

> Где скачать актуальный классификатор банков? Очень срочно!!


Прочитайте здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....131#post572131
пост 3853

----------


## saprtv

Добрый день. Подскажите, не могу найти где скачать актуальный классификатор банков и как установить классификатор банков.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Подскажите, не могу найти где скачать актуальный классификатор банков и как установить классификатор банков.


Вот решение на примере бухгалтерии:
1. Скачать файл bnk.zip по одной из следующих ссылок (по первой ссылке классификатор обычно новее):
http://cbrates.rbc.ru/bnk/bnk.zip
https://bankregister.1c.ru/bankregister/v1/bnk.zip
2. Переименовать полученный файл bnk.zip в Banks_1.zip (с заглавной буквы!).
3. Запаковать получившийся zip-файл в еще один zip (для Windows 7 - ПКМ на Banks_1.zip "Отправить/Сжатая ZIP-папка"), создав вложенный zip-файл.
4. В "1С:Бухгалтерии 3.0" с версии 3.0.75 и выше выбрать "Администрирование/Интернет поддержка и сервисы/Классификаторы и курсы валют/Обновление классификаторов".
5. Выбрать "Загрузить обновления из файла", нажать три точки (...) и выбрать получившийся в п. 3 файл ("Banks_1 (2).zip"), нажать Далее.
6. Убедиться, что стоит галочка напротив "Банки (справочник по кредитным организациям)" версия 1 и нажать Далее.
7. Дождаться, пока свежескачанный классификатор банков загрузится в базу данных ("Обновление классификаторов успешно завершено"), и закрыть окно крестиком.
https://infostart.ru/public/683440/

----------

1xxx (11.10.2020), Aleksandr_net (12.12.2020), AngelTod (04.05.2020), Arina2013 (27.04.2020), asgorot (22.05.2020), asusteh (15.07.2020), babaich (09.04.2020), berejok (13.04.2020), Bizlen (29.04.2020), dmbrav (17.03.2020), iapiter (09.02.2021), igo131969 (30.04.2020), krsk (19.05.2020), Mashenka1980st (16.12.2020), maxia (16.04.2020), mikhail.rak (07.10.2020), oldretard (27.07.2020), Piterskaya (23.04.2020), romangol80@mai (15.04.2020), saprtv (05.03.2020), ST208 (12.04.2020), Svetlana_K (12.04.2020), Tat3D (03.05.2020), tttattt (27.10.2020), Ukei (13.04.2020), vadim_b1 (27.04.2020), Virinea5 (15.07.2020), wintersunn (19.03.2020), Ye11 (29.09.2020), Yurigg777 (04.04.2020), zgbgr (05.05.2020), _Ника_ (11.04.2020), Любомира (03.07.2020), маклай (08.01.2021), сергейыв (12.04.2020)

----------


## saprtv

Спасибо большое! Получилось)

----------


## Yurigg777

Огромное спасибо! Загрузил в Автосервис 1.6. Инструкцию сохранил.

----------


## v0v

Что то у меня не получается...
Пишет: "Не найдены доступные обновления классификаторов".
Управление нашей фирмой (базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.23.117)

----------

маклай (08.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

Все классификаторы с оф.сайта: *classifiers_110121044001.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

csd (14.01.2021), Funtom (22.02.2021), Goldfinger (12.02.2021), Kirpicheg (26.01.2021), silveral (11.02.2021), Сергей С. (15.01.2021)

----------


## csd

> Все классификаторы с оф.сайта: *classifiers_110121044001.zip*, *зеркало*


Спасибо за ссылку. У меня для ЗУП-а 3.1.16.108 подошло, для БП 3.0.87.28 нет ( 
Как теперь добавить новый классификатор банков, теперь не понятно (

----------


## csd

> Все классификаторы с оф.сайта: *classifiers_110121044001.zip*, *зеркало*


Спасибо за ссылку. У меня для ЗУП-а 3.1.16.108 подошло, для БП 3.0.87.28 нет ( 
Как теперь добавить новый классификатор банков, теперь не понятно (

----------


## Funtom

Спасибо! УНФ 1.6.24.107 банки загрузились, доп-но загружаются валюты, страны мира, календарь. Хотелось бы, чтобы такой классификатор выкладывался на постоянной основе)). Если такое уже есть, то киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку.

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Funtom

Нашел)). Кому интересно https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post622424

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 07072021 https://ru.files.fm/f/3btn49e4y

----------

Goldfinger (24.07.2021), Grebenyk-B (29.07.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 19.07.2021 https://www.4shared.com/s/f5c97DNVjiq

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 18.08.21  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NZazz-FqXmXIKw

----------

DIMaN[BBc] (03.09.2021)

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы 01.11.21   https://www.4shared.com/s/fw9XOh-zViq

----------


## Пихтор

Классификаторы от Sense73 (в папке постоянно обновляются)  берем и пользуемсяhttps://disk.yandex.ru/d/q8VMiWIGOa2YJA

----------

DmitriyMV (03.03.2022), GvozDey (27.09.2022), IronHedgehog (09.03.2022), Ruseq (09.01.2023), SergVol (29.11.2021)

----------

